# Temp STP tinychat room.



## dirtyfacedan (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey. I thought i might start a temp chat room hosted on tinychat, untill STP chat is back maybe. Hopefully we don't get spammed too much or anything, we will see how it goes. 

http://tinychat.com/squattheinternet 

yes...i'm bored.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

wow you mustave been... nice thought but it ended up being fixed soon anyways :]


----------

